# 03er Switch bricht leicht?



## Tölzer (27. August 2006)

hi,
Ich bin kurz davor mir n leicht gebrauchtes 03er Switch ltd zu kaufen.
Jetz hab ich n paar mal schon gelesen dass des 03er leicht bricht.
Ist da was dran?

mfg Tölzer


----------



## Tölzer (29. August 2006)

Ok ich habs mir jetz gekauft. Ich hoff dass es hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reflex_fan (31. August 2006)

> Jetz hab ich n paar mal schon gelesen dass des 03er leicht bricht.
> Ist da was dran?



noch nie gehört...  viel spaß mit deinem switch 

beim rm7 reißten die gussets der dämpferaufnahme durch die thrustlinkschwinge ab und an mal, beim switch aber nich, andere hinterbauanlenkung...


----------



## Tölzer (31. August 2006)

Ist an deinem schonmal was gerissen?


----------



## patrick_1984 (31. August 2006)

hi

less dir dieses thema mal durch. ich hoffe mal das ich nicht einer der unglücklichen bin den auch irgendwann mal der rahmen bricht.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=234009


----------



## Tölzer (31. August 2006)

Ja genau des isses bei mir auch( nur etwas kleiner):
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=116245&d=1156675348


----------



## Reflex_fan (31. August 2006)

Tölzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ist an deinem schonmal was gerissen?



nö...  aber vielleicht mach ich auch nich so krasse sachen damit? mit deinem sinds jetzt also schon zwei von denen ich gehört habe ;(


----------

